# Gettin' er stroked!



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm about to pull the trigger on a stroker package from MTI. I'm also getting their X1 cam and Stage 2E heads, LS7-spec clutch and GMM shifter. Forged rotating assembly should make it pretty stout (so down the road a blower may be in the works, but then I'll have to upgrade the rear end and drive shaft too). What do y'all think she'll be putting out at the wheels?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

In my opinion,
between 450 and 525 with the motor only, with an intercooler and supercharger and you can add another 100+/-.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Solid Rocket Boosters from Discovery?:lol:


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm hoping to get a minimum of 475, but would like to see something in the 500's. They're gonna have the car for 3-4 weeks, that's going to feel like 6 months!


----------



## Raven02TA (Oct 24, 2006)

Good 2 go said:


> What do y'all think she'll be putting out at the wheels?


before? or after the car blows the gears out of back of the car? lol j/k. 

i see very close to 500 being feasable maybe even more with the right tuning.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

*Raven02TA* wrote:before? or after the car blows the gears out of back of the car? lol j/k.


I know, right? :agree 

I think I'm good, long as I keep street tires on.


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

I'm jealous - at least some people have the greens to do that stuff........a pipedream for me at the moment.


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

GoatBoy37 said:


> I'm jealous - at least some people have the greens to do that stuff........a pipedream for me at the moment.


Amen to that dude.


----------



## Raven02TA (Oct 24, 2006)

Good 2 go said:


> *Raven02TA* wrote:before? or after the car blows the gears out of back of the car? lol j/k.
> 
> 
> I know, right? :agree
> ...



yeah you should be good with street tires just pray you dont hook up or get wheel hop if you dump the clutch


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Actually, I have yet to experience any wheel hop. Some one in a late model Gran Prix was following me one evening, and when I finally got caught at a red light, he pulled up next to me. He rolled his window down and asked me to "Get On IT, that thing sounds Bad-Ass'd!" On the green, I rolled off gently, then mashed it, shredding 1st and some of 2nd. No wheel hop at all. I guess the 18" tires just don't have the traction to produce it.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

GoatBoy37 said:


> I'm jealous - at least some people have the greens to do that stuff........a pipedream for me at the moment.


Hey, I used to be like that- but think of how many people are jealous that you have a GTO. I know a lot of people that would give anything to own one. You are already one up on them .
Joe


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Good 2 go said:


> Actually, I have yet to experience any wheel hop. Some one in a late model Gran Prix was following me one evening, and when I finally got caught at a red light, he pulled up next to me. He rolled his window down and asked me to "Get On IT, that thing sounds Bad-Ass'd!" On the green, I rolled off gently, then mashed it, shredding 1st and some of 2nd. No wheel hop at all. I guess the 18" tires just don't have the traction to produce it.


My 18's would depending on the situation. There were times the marks looked like morse code. Usually on a 2nd gear roll on or the 2-3 shift.
Joe


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> Hey, I used to be like that- but think of how many people are jealous that you have a GTO. I know a lot of people that would give anything to own one. You are already one up on them .
> Joe


Yeah, you're right on that one. Don't get me wrong, I thank my lucky stars often!:cheers


----------



## saltine (Sep 1, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> Hey, I used to be like that- but think of how many people are jealous that you have a GTO. I know a lot of people that would give anything to own one. You are already one up on them .
> Joe


ill have to agree with that... but id be happy with a ati procharger


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

saltine said:


> ill have to agree with that... but id be happy with a ati procharger


Of course- we all would, that's why I bought one . Just that after my accident, I wonder how important that really is. I think it is just a phase and the blower will be on my new car in a week hahahah.
Joe


----------

